# Model 25-2 Effector



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I traded A Ruger GP 100 a while back for this old Smith + 50 bucks that I had no real idea what it was. I did like it and thought it be nice as a nightstand gun or something. After talking to a few guys in here and a bunch of web surfing I found out this old 25-2 revolver was a John Jovino Effector. Jovino had his gunsmith take the 6" bbl revolver and cut it down to so it's an easily concealed snubbie. Trigger and some other work was done to them and they put a Pachmayr grip on them. These are different than the Lew Horton models in that all those I've seen were a square but revolver.

Anyway, now and then I get to looking around to see if I can find some more on them and usually come up pretty empty but today it was different. Today I see a listing at gunsamerica (Link). The sale price was $948.00. This floored me being I got the weapon so cheap. Mine does not have the rust that the one listed had. I knew that there was not a lot of these made but I had no idea that they went anywhere near what the G/A one did. I haven't shot it much and it was in my nightstand but I'm thinking Ill put this one up for a while.
I had no idea that this revo that I have all of 300.00 in w00t!
Here's mine


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Even if that auction price is a bit optimistic (many are, but can't really say on that one), in my opinion, you still got a great deal . VERY cool gun!

Hey, if you ever decide to part with it, I have this GP-100 I'd be willing to trade... :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

THanks! Heh..I'll think I'll hold on to it a while. It's a dream to shoot. It has almost no recoil. But it's pretty heave being an N frame. I've put up 4" groups at 25 yards. That actually really surprised me being it's such a short barrel. I think if I was bagged in it might actually do better. I got tons of moon clips and it sure is nice to not have to pick up brass.

I am thinking about getting in touch with Smith to see if thy can give me an idea how many of these were made. I've heard all kinds of numbers but I think people mix them up with Lew Horton's rebuilds.
If any of y'all get a chance to test one out do it! It will freak you out how well it handles.


----------

